# 3.06 acre mini-farm in Florida for sale



## AliceWonders (Mar 2, 2009)

3.06 acres in rural north-central Florida (Marion County). Zoned A1 - Horses OK. 

2004 Palm Harbor Triple Wide Manufactured Home (76x40) 3,040sf. 4 Bedrooms, Master with Private Retreat, 3Â½ Baths, 2 Great Rooms, Stone Fireplace, Kitchen with Island & Walk In Pantry, Dry Wall, Ceramic Tile, Tray Ceiling, Porch. Also, "As Is" Singlewide with Additions. 

Very Secluded & Quiet Country Living. Located between Ocala and Gainesville, close to I-75. Asking $129,900. 

See photos at: www.photobucket.com/PalmHarbor


----------



## AliceWonders (Mar 2, 2009)

I can be reached at: [email protected]

Thanks


----------

